# Ice Melt Safe for Wood



## PPP (Jan 5, 2005)

I need to use ice melt on new red cedar decking and leave no damage. I am looking for advice or a thread on the topic. Any help would be appreciated.
Thanks in advance


----------



## DeereGuy (Dec 12, 2003)

This is just my opinion but salt and cedar go well together as far as preserving the wood. Its the fresh water later that is going to eventually cause decay. Of course your probably not going to like the bleaching effect or the scratching and denting by the rock salt. On the Seacoast, those that put on real cedar shingle roofs somtimes spray them down with brine to bring out the silver gray weathered look after the sun hits it. 

If you want to preserve the red color you'd better have a good protective finish on the decking. Deks Ole number 1 or Cetol is what alot of boatbuilders use. It's an oil that stays fluid but needs renewing. There are many other products around as well. Oil for decks and wooden boat decks. Oil can be slippery when wet though. Good luck

Actually you said "Ice melt" which could be other more damaging products.


----------

